# уходящая натура



## Angloaussie

фраза из сказки Викторий Токаревой "Мои враги". Вот контекст:  

Я вздыхала. Я – уходящая натура. Со мной можно не считаться.

I have gone for 'I sighed.  I was a has-been.  My needs weren't important any more.' but would be interested in what other people think.  

Thanks very much,

AA


----------



## rusita preciosa

Has been is an OK option, translates the meaning, but уходящая натура is a bit higher in register, something like I'm a disappearing species


----------



## estreets

Or someone whose life is going to an end.


----------



## Angloaussie

Thanks for your ideas everyone. 

A dinosaur? A dying breed?


----------



## rusita preciosa

Angloaussie said:


> A dinosaur? A dying breed?


It needs to be more pompous/pretentious than that.


----------



## Maroseika

Angloaussie said:


> A dinosaur? A dying breed?



Yes, in the intellectual, cultural sense.


----------



## LilianaB

An element of nature, perhaps.


----------



## Sobakus

Angloaussie said:


> фраза из сказки Викторий Токаревой



Please note that the Genetive ending -и never becomes -й. It's Виктории.

As for the translation, my ideas are _I'm a fading soul/Mine is the fading nature_. I'm not sure if _nature_ will be understood in the intended meaning, though.


----------



## e2-e4 X

estreets said:


> Or someone whose life is going to an end.


Согласен, но по-моему фраза несколько более субъективна по значению. "Уходящая натура" — это человек, мнения и суждения которого постепенно теряют важность из-за продолжающегося выпадения человека из действительной жизни. То есть второе предложение значит, в общем-то, то же самое, что и третье — что с мнениями и потребностями человека можно уже не считаться, он пережил своё.

Кроме того, мне нравится, *Angloaussie*, что вы передали русские фразы в настоящем времени при помощи прошедшего времени в английском языке. Действительно, все эти мысли и чувства происходят в прошлом, настоящее время использовано скорее для того, чтобы погрузить читателя в атмосферу воспоминания.

========

Я объяснил одну идиому при помощи другой. Поэтому сделаю пояснение, для завершённости ответа: "выпадение из жизни" — это потеря человеком связей с происходящим в жизни, потеря влияния на жизнь и знания её реалий и принятых в ней моральных норм поведения и суждения.

Кстати говоря, под "реалиями жизни" здесь обычно имеется в виду жизненная рутина и каждодневная бессмысленная борьба людей с обстоятельствами и друг с другом, то есть персонаж книги, скорее всего, предполагает, что она теряет связь с жизнью, потому что она в моральном смысле лучше окружающей жизни и воздерживается от мелкомещанского мировоззрения.

==========

Так что я думаю, английское выражение обречено быть чем-то вроде "My case was done", хотя проблема в том, что он не столько "done", сколько "almost done".


----------



## LilianaB

I agree with Sobakus -- I don't think nature would be the right word here. I would say something more like my "fading being", or better "my fading life". She was a very religious person, so I don't think she would really mean the first one.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

How about "... my time is almost done..." as used on this page (about halfway down) on talking about death?


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I like it too, Enquiring Mind.


----------



## e2-e4 X

Well, I have read some excerpts from the book...


LilianaB said:


> I agree with Sobakus -- I don't think nature would be the right word here. I would say something more like my "fading being", or better "my fading life". She was a very religious person, so I don't think she would really mean the first one.


I don't think she was *very* religious — truly religious people do not give way to despair in as helpless words as she does, publicly. I am not sure if a person can *be* a life, so I do not comment on it. "Fading being" — possibly, if this is not too indirect and academically serious a way of thinking.


Enquiring Mind said:


> How about "... my time is almost done..." as used on this page (about halfway down) on talking about death?


I do not know what is the accent in this phrase... If it is on "done", and almost no attention is paid to "almost", then it is possible, otherwise it gives too much hope, while the original is fairly pessimistic: if her case is not still done completely, it is only because it is expected be done with in the future.


----------



## covar

my time is almost done _(done = finished [Webster])_ _- Моё время почти окончено. (какое-то бледно-серое выражение)_


----------



## e2-e4 X

covar said:


> my time is almost done


"Моё время скоро истечёт" (тогда не бледно-серое, а скорее тёмно-красное ;-) ).
Но на самом деле, действительно, она не обсуждала, что с ней происходило ("моё время готовилось истечь"), её слова были скорее взрывом эмоции — какой-то агрессивно-примирённой показной безнадёжности, что ли...

Можно предложить ещё: "my case was nearly done", хотя я не уверен, что слово "nearly" не привлечёт посторонних ассоциаций.


----------



## covar

Название выставки – "Уходящая натура" – кинематографический термин,  обозначает что-то необратимо ускользающее, исчезающее…, но если  постараться, то еще можно успеть зафиксировать мгновение.  

"уходящая натура" - это не только, конечно, кинематографический термин, но и термин в живописи, касающийся "натуры на природе" (пейзажи), которая может меняться с изменением погоды (накатили облака - "натура ушла").
Героиня Токаревой - художница, и мыслит соответствующими терминами.


----------



## LilianaB

What about: departing life?


----------



## e2-e4 X

LilianaB said:


> What about: departing life?


"My life was departing"? Здесь мне нравится использование imperfect'а (хорошо согласуется с грамматическим значением причастия "уходящая"), хотя я не уверен, можно ли сказать "departing life" про вполне живого человека!


covar said:


> Название выставки – "Уходящая натура" – кинематографический термин,  обозначает что-то необратимо ускользающее, исчезающее…, но если  постараться, то еще можно успеть зафиксировать мгновение.
> 
> "уходящая натура" - это не только, конечно, кинематографический термин, но и термин в живописи, касающийся "натуры на природе" (пейзажи), которая может меняться с изменением погоды (накатили облака - "натура ушла").
> Героиня Токаревой - художница, и мыслит соответствующими терминами.


О! Правда... Тогда становится вообще всё сложно!  Наша героиня, оказывается, ещё и изменчивая!


----------



## covar

LilianaB said:


> What about: departing life?


Нет, _life_ легко спутать с _жизнью_, а это не так.
Это надо спрашивать у художников-англичан про подобный термин.

Есть киношный термин "уходящая натура" - "vanishing scenery", но он чересчур техничен.


----------



## LilianaB

I personally think that the meaning is here the closest to _life_ and _being_ -- not to _nature_.


----------



## covar

LilianaB said:


> I personally think that the meaning is here the closest to _life_ and _being_ -- not to _nature_.


Я думаю, что это ближе к самооценке.
"уходящая натура" теряет былую ценность для художника как источник вдохновения, она скоро будет ему не нужна.


----------

